# When to spray young Lucerne/Alfalfa



## Cam2343 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hey guys I'm pretty inexperienced with all this hay talk.

I've just planted a small field of alfalfa (here in aus it's Lucerne) and i can just see them starting to pop up. They are just at that 2 leaf phase just as they emerge. I was wondering what should I use to spray weeds and when should I spray it.

I can't see any weeds yet but I just want to have everything ready so when it is time to spray I can do it. Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Is it roundup-ready lucerne?

Regards, Mike


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

Lol, we wish Vol, it ain't allowed here, GM is a curse word apparently 

Cam, you'll have to wait until the first or second trifoliate stage (until the stems with three leaves on each) appear. What sort of weeds do you have? For grass, I use Verdict 520 (Dow), broadleaf I use Trifolamine (generic for Buttress, just a bit cheaper). Probably wouldn't hurt to mix in a bit of Lorsban 500EC insecticide, as I have seen a lot of grub and aphid activity around the last couple of weeks.

You can tank mix either one of the herbicides with the insecticide, but don't mix both the herbicides together, as it'll cancel each other out.

Hope that helps...

http://search.cropcare.com.au/label/crop_care/TRIFOLAMINE_13110744.pdf

http://msdssearch.dow.com/PublishedLiteratureDAS/dh_08ce/0901b803808cee82.pdf?filepath=au/pdfs/noreg/012-10039.pdf&fromPage=GetDoc

http://msdssearch.dow.com/PublishedLiteratureDAS/dh_08ce/0901b803808cee8a.pdf?filepath=au/pdfs/noreg/012-10041.pdf&fromPage=GetDoc


----------

